# Remember The Alamo



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 1, 2009)

Remember The Alamo
A Battle Cry For Freedom
By
John â€œDukeâ€ Wayne​
Iâ€™m proud to be am American, Iâ€™ve never served in a war in the defence of this country or served in any of the breaches of our armed forces, but that makes me no less am American, in fact it makes me that much more proud to stand and say Iâ€™m proud to be an American and so proud of the men and women that have given so much in the defence of this great country, yes many have given the ultimate sacrifice there lives. I can not help but swell with pride when I stand and place my right hand over my heart and resite the words, â€œI pleadge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America and the the Republic! 1â€œRepublic, I like the sounds of the word, means people can live free, talk free, goes or come buy or seal, drunk or sobers or how every they chose. Some words give you a felling, Republic is one of those words that make me tight in the thought, same tightness a man gets when his baby takes his first step or his first baby shaves and makes his first sound like a man. Some words can give you a felling that makes your heart worm; Republic is one of those words.â€ 

The day after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor, December 8, at 12:30 p.m., President Roosevelt addressed a joint session of Congress and the Nation via radio. President Roosevelt spoke the words that became a battle cry for free loving Americans every where, â€œA Date Which Will Live in Infamyâ€ words that will never be forgotten.

Not many days after the fall of the Alamo, It began in 1836 and lasted from February 23rd and ended March 6th to the over welling forces of General Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna. At the banks of the Jan Jacinto River the battle cry went out Remember The Alamo, those words will never be forgotten. For those word united men and women to form the republic of Texas a great state that has become to be known for many things to many people.

How often can so few do so much for so many? But that is what was done at the Alamo because of 182 men against over 4,000 Mexican foresees for 13 days gave General Sam Houston the time that was needed They call it the most gallant stands of courage and self-sacrifice with a lasting battle cry that is still heard in Texas as Remember the Alamo.


----------

